# Urgent help



## manujohn (Mar 4, 2011)

Please suggest me a good point and shoot camera below 10k. 
Is Canon Ixus 130 a good option...? I want a camera that can shoot videos at 720p.
So please suggest. Going to buy it tomorrow...


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 4, 2011)

under 10k most are the same when it comes 2 image quality! so not much research needed  just check out the features and preferably go for canon


----------



## himangshu (Mar 5, 2011)

Kodak M575 is good. It has 720p video recording. 
Price- 8.5k


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 5, 2011)

try in sony.. wont prefer kodak IMO


----------



## manujohn (Mar 5, 2011)

Bought Canon Ixus 130 @10k.. Actually this is for my friend.. Anyway thanks buddies for your replies.


----------

